# THE VOID??



## StarryACNL (Apr 2, 2015)

There probably is already a thread for this, but what is in the void??

My idea is that, every animal voided end up in some sort of hotel, or hostel and they are kept there until they can go camping or randomly move in to a town.

What's yours??


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2015)

I've always thought of it as a building of some kind, where they just stay there until it's time to go and move somewhere else. I've never really thought about it, but if the details were ever revealed to us, it would probably be something like that.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 2, 2015)

I thought the void was a glitch?


----------



## GumCat (Apr 2, 2015)

In my head it always looks like the villagers are just floating around in a black hole somewhere. But ideally they're all just living together in a big happy park


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Thye gather back up all their original things and leave behind what they obtained in your town. After that they travel to campsites in different towns looking for a new town to move too. Think about it when they come to your main street they have original clothes/catchphrase.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 2, 2015)

Well to me since its called "The Void" ...
When I think Void I think a dump place


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

I think they all just kind of hide in the bushes and trees up past main street and happy homes, and come and "visit" to get food and stuff from the main town. Like Hobos. Just all lurking in all those trees you see on the hill behind happy homes.... WATCHING. 

Voided villagers: "Oh I'll see you when you've cycled 16 villagers, I'm waiting... bwahahahahaha!"


----------



## jfstalkertje (Apr 4, 2015)

the void is a seat in the train, when they see you visit a town,
or someone from a other town visit you.
and they have less than 10 villagers they will try to move into that town.
them sneaky villagers


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Apr 4, 2015)

In my head they all died horribly.​


----------



## Hypno KK (Apr 4, 2015)

I just think of the void as an empty space, maybe an alternate dimension of some kind. When I think of villagers who are moving out without having been invited to someone's town, though, I just imagine that they went travelling or to another town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> I thought the void was a glitch?



No, "the void" is where villagers who move out of your town, but weren't invited to move into another player's town, go. The game has a sort of memory so that villagers that you did that to are sort of attached to your game data and can be randomly passed on to other people via wifi or StreetPass. I doubt that's a glitch, it seems more like an intentional feature of the game just to surprise players (something that is supposed to be fun but most people find annoying).


----------



## matt (Apr 4, 2015)

The void is the emptiness between universes, with no light nor darkness no air no space.
Time doesn't exist. All things evil are trapped there and banished from existence,
Think twice before you void the cute ones


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

matt said:


> The void is the emptiness between universes, with no light nor darkness no air no space.
> Time doesn't exist. All things evil are trapped there and banished from existence,
> Think twice before you void the cute ones



Sounds like purgatory in Supernatural. DON'T LET THE LEVIATHANS EAT MY BABIES


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2015)

how I imagine the void


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 5, 2015)

The void is.....well....the void >.>


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 5, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Thye gather back up all their original things and leave behind what they obtained in your town. After that they travel to campsites in different towns looking for a new town to move too. Think about it when they come to your main street they have original clothes/catchphrase.



Ive honestly never noticed that! Ill have to check the next time I see one on Main Street.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 5, 2015)

I see it sort of like a hotel-y place where villagers can look through towns they want to live in and they decide where they want to stay.


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 6, 2015)

I never actually thought about this. I guess I just looked at it as some black hole that they go to.  Really sad to think about that when I lost a dreamie in it, but I never thought about it being a nicer place like some of you have.  I liked the idea of them being on the train a lot, maybe waiting to go to a brand new town that is just beginning.


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 7, 2015)

I think of it as a giant world, full of all AC-related that's been deleted - homes, trees, villagers, items, fish, all of it! But it's a dark, dying place, and everyone is slowly losing hope and their sanity, so they're turning wild before being swallowed up by the black clouds that lazily roll overhead. The trains pass by, but it never stops.

But everyone has their own idea about how the Void looks! I love it. I started-never-finished a collaborative art project about how thoss different ideas, back when I first joined! So fun :~)


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 8, 2015)

I assume that's where campers come from, once they leave living on your Main Street sleeping in the museum, lol.


----------

